# First day of Vacation. Ugh! Ever have that happen to you?



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

My vacation luck has been pretty consistent the last 4 vacations I've taken.

Lake Michigan Gale Force Winds


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

Ouch!


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

I have three days left and calling for rain all three. 

I told my wife we'll have to see which state is in a drought and I'll go there on vacation and help them out with some rain.


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

Had a trip to dale hollow this spring. Rained 30 hours straight, lake rose 7 feet in 24 hrs. Lake got trashed. I'm with ya bro, if I schedule a trip the forecast ALWAYS turns to ****.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

We used to go to Fletchers Pond every year and always took two weeks , figuring one of them would be bad weather. We were usually right.


----------



## Randy G (Mar 31, 2019)

bigbass201 said:


> My vacation luck has been pretty consistent the last 4 vacations I've taken.
> 
> Lake Michigan Gale Force Winds


Come to Maine we need the rain!


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

landin hawgs said:


> Had a trip to dale hollow this spring. Rained 30 hours straight, lake rose 7 feet in 24 hrs. Lake got trashed. I'm with ya bro, if I schedule a trip the forecast ALWAYS turns to ****.


That sucks for sure. Rain forecasted my remaining 3 days.



DeathFromAbove said:


> We used to go to Fletchers Pond every year and always took two weeks , figuring one of them would be bad weather. We were usually right.



I took 10 days. Think only 2 were decent. I should have taken two weeks. lol



Randy G said:


> Come to Maine we need the rain!


I was talking to some locals and they said they didn't have any rain all spring or early summer until this past week. I told them they are welcome that I came . Grass was brown when we got here with fire warnings, and now it's turned green.


----------

